# Feedback on canting



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably going to replace my old Flux Titans this off-season. Flux has gone above and beyond many times helping me keep these things in service, but it's probably time to retire them.

My question is for those who are using bindings with canting, especially those of you who may also be on the wrong side of 30 and/or have some knee issues. Is it a big help? Do you now consider it a make or break feature for bindings?

Rode hard today and my knees are screaming.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's a make or break for me. I rode non cant bindings for 14 days in a row because my flows were broken... My knees and ankles felt it. It takes a little readjustment with stance but no biggie..... I ride 0.5" wider stance with canting...


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

For anyone with knee issues, i've never hard bad feedback. If you don't have knee issues you maybe might not notice it, but for those of us that do have issues they are really noticeable. Especially if you run a wider stance than normal for your height


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> For anyone with knee issues, i've never hard bad feedback. If you don't have knee issues you maybe might not notice it, but for those of us that do have issues they are really noticeable. Especially if you run a wider stance than normal for your height


After riding the union factory bindings with 2.5 canting this season, my son doesn't want to use anything else for all mountain Freeride type snowboarding. For a straight park day he is cool without canting. I'm general he likes a wider stance for big terrain as do I. Canting all the way for a 14 year old without knee issues. He notices the lack of aches after riding with canting too... He will ride over 200 days this year, I'll ride over 150 trying to push it to 180..... I'm 37 with minor knee and ankle aches and pains.....

He averages about 45k vert a day. I do about 25-30k on full days, 10-12k on days I work in the afternoon.


----------



## Speeding (Jan 8, 2014)

Canting is a make or break for me. I will never own bindings without canting again. I have ridden Burton Mission's and Cartels, as well as Union Force's. I now ride K2 Company IPO's with 3* cant.

I have had injuries to both knees wakeboarding and canting most definitely helps alleviate fatigue that I would otherwise experience running 0 cant bindings.

I have test ridden bindings with autocant and was not a fan, but it might be good for someone who wants the best of both worlds.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kinda what I was thinking. Oh well. Found a really good deal locally on some Flux SF45s and was gonna pull the trigger, but may wait until the off-season and try to grab the Union Factory.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Flying back from a weekend in Park city on non canted bindings. Ankle is killing me and looks like its time to try some canting.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

always have canted,always will... knees still feel great even will summers full of skating too, knockknock. not sure there is a 100% correlation, but the couple of days this winter i rode without cant, i def could feel my back knee. got those flux in my wishlist for next year, they look great


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Flux I'm looking at lack canting. They're from two years ago, but damn they're tempting at $75 barely used.

I think holding out for something with canting my be my better option though. I have a history of knee issues and they're not getting any younger.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i would make your own customs to switch between whatever bindin gyou have going..the 2-3.5 isnt enough for me personally...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> i would make your own customs to switch between whatever bindin gyou have going..the 2-3.5 isnt enough for me personally...


What did you use to do this? I would definitely be interested in doing that. Also considered using boot inserts with canting.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Had knee surgery in mid January and while I was recovering I bought some Flow's that have 2.5° of cant. I've only been out on them about 7-8 times and they seem more comfortable but it's too early for me to say. It's kind of weird that my knees don't usually bother me during the season but usually ache for a month or so after I'm done riding. With the long winter we're having here in the Midwest I'm hoping to be on the slopes for another month and will see how I feel once I'm done for the season. I also opened up the angle on my rear binding from 0° to -9° and I believe that has definitely taken some strain off of my rear knee.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I ride 15/-12. I definitely noticed that kicking out my back binding helped with rear leg fatigue even though I rarely ride switch.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Subscribed... I'm in the same boat as OP. Approaching 40, with rear knee ligament surgery....... 

My bindings have no canting, and i ride an average width. Wouldnt say my knees hurt more (beyond reasonable) when riding, but i definitely feel a little discomfort; maybe because my rear thigh is slightly weaker after therapy. Also, going any wider than 23" is definitely painful though, but indont need to go that wide. Ussualy my thighs give up before my knees.

Not sure if canting would help, or of Burton's "autocant" gimmick actually works....


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I ride on Catels and Vitas and they have "auto cant" but the angle isn't enough for me. So I made custom ones and I've been very happy with the results. I made it using the following shims and some eva foams I bought for $1 a sheet at a craft store.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am 37 this year and its my first year riding a binding with canting. I'm riding the 2.0 cant and man my knees feel great and I feel less fatigued at the end of the day! Will never ride a binding without it again!!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

50 here, and with 2 knees scoped already, and a possible third scope on the way. I take no chances. Definitely feel the difference in canted vs non canted bindings. If a binding is not canted, I will not consider it


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> What did you use to do this? I would definitely be interested in doing that. Also considered using boot inserts with canting.


i tried insole cant and under-binding cant and have found that under-boot footbed to be best for me. might be hard to find what i used, but it was some high density, closed cell foam that is for custom fitting a kayak to your body. the other thing i scoped but haven't actually used is a dense foam 'brick' that is for use (who knows how!) with yoga, they have those at target.

i eyeballed mine at probably 8-10 degrees, thinking it would pack down some, which it did, but still probably 7* and rad too for the dampening/shock absorbtion. anyway, just about anything will work...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you remove the stock footbed and go directly to the base plate or just put it directly over the stock footbed?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

stuff looks like htis, 










they sell it at kayak shops, wouldn't be surprised if a shop had some chunks laying around for the asking, or a couple bucks...shit lasts years though, lil bit will do ya


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Though i never had any surgeries on my knees yet, i have bad knees from being a Navy mechanic for years. My flow binding with 2.5 canting sure helps my pain after a day of hard riding. I am looking for another cheaper binding with canting for my second board, so its a no brainer not to have canting on my next purchase.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CassMT said:


> i would make your own customs to switch between whatever bindin gyou have going..the 2-3.5 isnt enough for me personally...


I was gonna say the same thing. Back in the day, ya had to make your own.

I actually just bought a water flotation device for kids, to buck up & make some cants.

It's not the big bubble foam like most pool toys, the foam is similar to the soles of some of the boots out there. Just a bit softer & it's 2 inches thick.

Unfortunately, I can't get up & really have no need for them @ the moment
It's my 39th birthday today and I just blew out my knee last night.
It was brutal.


TT


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. Back in the day, ya had to make your own.
> 
> I actually just bought a water flotation device for kids, to buck up & make some cants.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your knee man..:thumbsdown:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

thats ucks TT, speedy recovery to you


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow the response has been far beyond what i was expecting... i mean, i would have guessed like 50/50, but it is overwhelming in favour of canting.




timmytard said:


> Unfortunately, I can't get up & really have no need for them @ the moment
> It's my 39th birthday today and I just blew out my knee last night.
> It was brutal.
> 
> TT


Shit! really?? that sucks man. Hope you recover well... it's a long road, but totally doable.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

POWCANT - ITEM

This company sells canting plates in 2* increments, complete with offset screws, but at $40 for 2 plates, and $25 for the screws, i keep thinking I "Might as well buy bindings that have it built in".

This season i am getting a little burn on the insides of my knees in the days after i go boarding, MCLs if google doctor can be trusted. Supposedly not so bad as pain in any of the other ligaments, but I dont want this to be the start of my knee decline. Anyone know if canting helps for MCLs too?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> POWCANT - ITEM
> 
> This company sells canting plates in 2* increments, complete with offset screws, but at $40 for 2 plates, and *$25 for the screws*, i keep thinking I "Might as well buy bindings that have it built in".
> 
> This season i am getting a little burn on the insides of my knees in the days after i go boarding, MCLs if google doctor can be trusted. Supposedly not so bad as pain in any of the other ligaments, but I dont want this to be the start of my knee decline. Anyone know if canting helps for MCLs too?


Yeah, $65 is way too much. LOL @ $25 for fucking screws. That's just trying to rip people off.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> It's my 39th birthday today and I just blew out my knee last night.
> It was brutal.
> 
> 
> TT


Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

t21 said:


> Though i never had any surgeries on my knees yet, i have bad knees from being a Navy mechanic for years. My flow binding with 2.5 canting sure helps my pain after a day of hard riding. I am looking for another cheaper binding with canting for my second board, so its a no brainer not to have canting on my next purchase.


K2 Formulas, if you want to try different degrees get rome bos 390 or targa so you can try different degrees.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 38. I rode K2 formulas last year with canting. This year it's NOW drives without canting. Honestly I cant notice any difference.
I would like to see canting built into the NOWs but it's obviously not a deal breaker for me, might try a DIY cant build this summer.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

freshy said:


> I'm 38. I rode K2 formulas last year with canting. This year it's NOW drives without canting. Honestly I cant notice any difference.
> I would like to see canting built into the NOWs but it's obviously not a deal breaker for me, might try a DIY cant build this summer.


Talk to me about those NOWs. I'm intrigued by the concept, but I don't come from a skating background. I'm not sure they're really designed with a guy like me in mind.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll join the chorus in favor of canting. I've been riding two boards this year, pretty much splitting my time 50/50 between them. One board has Malavitas which have the Burton auto-cant and the other has older Burton Prophecy's which do not have any canting. I notice a big difference in knee soreness after days on the Malavitas (none to speak of) vs. days on the Prophecy's (sore knees/ankles).

I'll probably drop the Prophecy's entirely next year and go with something canted.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty sure I'm gonna bite the bullet and pull the trigger on some Union Factories.

Hate to go away from Flux, but the models I'd be looking at have just gotten too pricey for my liking and an older used model wouldn't have canting.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just purchased a 2014 Flow fuse AT from Evo because of canting. I was debating between the Cartel,Rossi Cobra binding(has a 2.5 canting too),and the Fuse AT. I guess familiarity of Flow bindings also came into play,besides the Rossi Cobra was hard to find for a cheaper price.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I have some Salomon bindings with cant and some Unions without. I ride a narrower stance than most and I can not tell the difference between with or without canting. I blew a knee playing college football and then again racing motorcycles so (2) surgeries on one knee and one on the other. I'm 45. 

I setup the bindings 12/-12 and ride about 1/2 and 1/2 switch vs normal. I used to have knee pain with a wider stance so I narrowed it up some and haven't had any knee pain in the last 40 days of riding...except for bonking my knee on a rail of course! ha ha

My single best recommendation for knee pain is to lift weights (with your legs of course)...it has made all the difference for me.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

d2cycles said:


> I have some Salomon bindings with cant and some Unions without. I ride a narrower stance than most and I can not tell the difference between with or without canting. I blew a knee playing college football and then again racing motorcycles so (2) surgeries on one knee and one on the other. I'm 45.
> 
> I setup the bindings 12/-12 and ride about 1/2 and 1/2 switch vs normal. I used to have knee pain with a wider stance so I narrowed it up some and haven't had any knee pain in the last 40 days of riding...except for bonking my knee on a rail of course! ha ha
> 
> My single best recommendation for knee pain is to lift weights (with your legs of course)...it has made all the difference for me.


With your legs of course. Hahaha
dudes with chicken legs are hilarious.

I have one across the street. I prolly weigh more than he does?
He's got no neck, huge arms & big girly titties.

His little tiny legs look so funny. He thinks he's a killer.
He throws a football like a retarded girl, certainly that can't be giving him that feeling?


TT

Just make some cants


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Talk to me about those NOWs. I'm intrigued by the concept, but I don't come from a skating background. I'm not sure they're really designed with a guy like me in mind.


I've got the Now IPO and the thick "Pillow Cushion" acts like autocanting. As for the "Kingpin", I don't skate either but can feel the difference. Note, I like a damp binding (riding in the Ice Coast) so you'll need to try them out for yourself.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got my eyes on next year's Nitro team and phantoms. Canting with airbags. 

To be honest though I don't really notice them that much. I supinate though, and when I do have bindings with cant, if I leave my angles out too much, like 15 in the front, the left side of my foot is completely sore since I'm pressing on them + cant.

If I bring in my binding to 12, it's much better on my outside of my front foot.


----------



## Grabber (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking at purchasing union factories. Does canting make it more difficult to lock in presses?


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm trying canting this season with the Flow Fuse GT's but haven't really noticed a difference, good or bad--although I don't suffer from many knee problems, yet. If you want to try out canting before you buy, let me know.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have some switchbacks with cant and love them plus you can build your own in whatever color way you want. I rode some factories 14 this last week and they were just ok, I liked the contact pros better or flite pros as they are just about the same.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh, I don't know. I'm in no rush. I'll probably just wait until the end of season or mid-summer sales and pick up something on the cheap. 

Ideally that would be the Flux DL, but as much as I love them, Flux has damn near priced themselves out of my wheelhouse.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna bite the bullet and pull the trigger on some Union Factories.
> 
> Hate to go away from Flux, but the models I'd be looking at have just gotten too pricey for my liking and an older used model wouldn't have canting.


I'm a huge fan of the Factories, but if you're looking for something with a very similar feel on a budget, keep an eye out for the Restricted Cartels from 11/12. The black & white ones with the cushy asym strap.


----------



## Grabber (Mar 5, 2014)

How is buttering on the factories?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

It is fine you can butter on any binding but for me anything with wingbacks works way better.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Meh, I don't know. I'm in no rush. I'll probably just wait until the end of season or mid-summer sales and pick up something on the cheap.
> 
> Ideally that would be the Flux DL, but as much as I love them, Flux has damn near priced themselves out of my wheelhouse.


Flux DL $250 now on dogfunk...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I meant the SF. I've found them for $225. Completely torn between Flux SF and Union Factory. Love Flux, but the Factories seem so cushy and I think my old knees and ankles would love that.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I meant the SF. I've found them for $225. Completely torn between Flux SF and Union Factory. Love Flux, but the Factories seem so cushy and I think my old knees and ankles would love that.


What size flux are you? SF S & M for $175 on zappos. I was after these too in a large but missed out. 

You tried K2? I've had great time on the Formula this season. Great no nonsense binding, 3 degs canting, great cush, and so easy to set up and use.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Large for Flux. My old Titans are a medium and worked great with my old Salomon F22s that were low volume, but on my new boots, they're completely maxed out and I still have to set the discs back one hole to center them up. It's fair to say that they _barely_ fit.

I've actually been using my old Burton Triads more than my Flux this season. My buddy has had my Flux bindings for over half the season. I think I may just give them to him once I buy some new ones. A binding that soft really doesn't fit on any board I own at this point once I sell my NS Proto.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on the Union Factories on Amazon. I had some cash in my Amazon account I'd forgotten about, so ended up only costing me about $140.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on the Union Factories on Amazon. I had some cash in my Amazon account I'd forgotten about, so ended up only costing me about $140.


The Factories are cush. I'm a big dude, 33 with bad knees and they are exceptionally comfortable and damp, but also very responsive. I'd be surprised if you didn't like them. But everyone's preferences are different I suppose. I got mine in December and am planning on riding them for a least another whole season or two.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ive been riding on K2 Formulas for the last two years and then switched to Salomon Hologram. The Holograms do not have canting and I do notice a bit of pain on my knees now. Dont know if its binding related or if I am pushing myself harder in the park....


----------

